# And we hear nothing of the hundreds killed.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

And we hear nothing of the literally hundreds of people killed today in terrorist attacks. Instead we are all talking about Confederate flags, gay marriage, and the Affordable Care act and the SC funerals. For shame. This is what they want, they want you to be sidetracked.

Gunman kills at least 37, including Europeans, at Tunisian beachside hotel


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

207 people dead by terror today across the globe. One bomb shooting attack, one beheading in France at air products which is based in my area. 145 in civilians in Syria.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Muslim man in France murdered his boss, decapitated him, staked the head outside the building, tried to detonate at least two bombs inside the building, was later arrested, and his wife said she was shocked. "He was a normal Muslim man", she said.

Normal?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Normal for a Muslim maybe? They say to watch out for more. The fourth of July. They are picking up a lot of people in the US on terror related things. They said the guy from the Tunisia resort attack got there from a boat. I'll bet it was from an oil tanker.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just 207, sure it wasn't work place violence. The guy did kill his boss so that doesn't count.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I heard about the the terror attacks today, all in the name of islam, I thought the same thing Jamesm. 

I conducted some personal business that caused me to go to county government and state buildings today and enjoyed a nice lunch with Mrs Slippy. Every Government office that I went to had a NO FIREARMS sign on the door. I was carrying a S&W MP .40 and had no way to adequately conceal it wearing shorts and a lightweight fishing shirt so I left it in the truck. 

I was vulnerable to an attack multiple times today. While standing in line at the courthouse, my Situational Awareness Senses were on High Alert. I had no way out or no way to defend me and Mrs S should something happen. Shame on our idiotic laws.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and you sure hear about a white guy killing several blacks in SC but nothing about the 350+ blacks killed by blacks in Chicago.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You're right James, we shouldn't be giving homosexuals and flags so much attention.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> and you sure hear about a white guy killing several blacks in SC but nothing about the 350+ blacks killed by blacks in Chicago.


Not a peep. Black on black crime gets little to no headlines. Doesn't serve their agenda.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course we didn't hear anything about this. These attacks were carried out by Muslims, and Muslims are another protected class, along with the homosexuals. Nothing they do wrong will every be presented as such.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You did get the news the middle east is at peace thanks to king Obama all is right with the world. Distractions they are good at it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> Normal for a Muslim maybe? They say to watch out for more. The fourth of July.


I welcome any idiot that thinks our most armed day of the year is a good day to attack us.
I'll have at least 2 on me, and 2 in the truck.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I plan to BBQ, swim and drink beer on the 4th. Then some fireworks. There will be loaded weapons at the ready at all times and close. Come and get some Mussie! ::rambo::


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Alpha-17 said:


> Of course we didn't hear anything about this. These attacks were carried out by Muslims, and Muslims are another protected class, along with the homosexuals. Nothing they do wrong will every be presented as such.


Other protected classes (along with Black Democrats, Homos, US Islamists, and female democrats) are Illegal Mexican and El Salvadoran scumbags who rape, murder, rob, sell drugs and we pay them in food and housing. They are mostly protected unless the crime is so heinous the complicit media HAS to report it.

The media is still playing the "(illegal) mexicans are hardworking religous people who are law abiding and do jobs that snotty Americans won't do" BS. This may have been true back in the 70's and 80's but generally speaking those scumbags who have illegally crossed the US Southern Border in the last 25 years are pieces of crap that their origin country do not want.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

My thought is what can I do about it, nothing. We have the same problems here in this country and what are "we" doing about it. The government passes some stupid laws and sits back and says, "ok" now that's fixed and we the people get screwed over again paying for it with no real results.
Our borders are wide open and the government offers free money to get more of them to come here, passes laws to stop any means of fixing the problems and forces the people to accept more crap they don't want or like. The saying You can't fix stupid" comes to mind.


----------



## millards (Jun 27, 2015)

The news media is so powerful in its ability to shape our opinions about the world, unfortunately the media is not trustworthy. This has been proven too many times throughout recent history. Stay vigilant and keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

millards said:


> The news media is so powerful in its ability to shape our opinions about the world, unfortunately the media is not trustworthy. This has been proven too many times throughout recent history. Stay vigilant and keep your eyes and ears open.


I agree with what you are saying. I think part of the issue, though, is that we can/do recieve valuable information.......but too many people won't look past the mainstream garbage to get to it. We gotta look past what is spoon-fed to us (thank God for books and the Internet).


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was listening to news on the Tunisia Jet Ski attacks and it made me realize that ISIS militants are so blind in their devotion to their pedophile war lord that they are almost identical to the Manson family. You just can't fix this.


----------



## millards (Jun 27, 2015)

Very true. I will never trust the mainstream media again after the many times I have seen them just roll over and play dead instead of doing true investigative news gathering.


----------

